# New! FA/FFA Forum Thread Category Index



## Observer (Apr 28, 2009)

*FA/FFA Forum Thread Index​*
Below by category is a list of threads started from other forums before the FA/FFA forum was established, and now migrated here. We expect that this list will be augmented in the future by additional migrated threads, plus inclusion of homegrown ones, so feel free to check in.

*Definition*
_Its normal and OK, but how and when did your FA/FFA-ness happen? _

How did you become an FA or FFA? 

Childhood FA'ism when does it start 

FA Crises 

When you became an FA..  

FAism and heritage. 

Different stages of FA-dom 

You know you are an Fa when.......?​
*Education*
_Orientation acknowledged, what do we do to be good at it?_

FA code of conduct:  

Do you consider yourself a good catch? 

How much does size matter to FAs 

Do FAs Understand Fatties?  

Seeking support and guidance​
*Health and Related Issues*
_A dose of reality is great preventative medicine_

Question for the FFAs 

When Fat Admiration and Health Issues Cross​
*Dating*
_Theory is fine &#8211; but practice application is where it counts_

FFA Dating Guide 

FA/FFAs dating skinny men? 

FA who avoid the word fat​ 
*Outreach*
_Dealing effectively with the non SA-community_

Your non-FA friends and family​


----------



## Observer (Apr 29, 2009)

Updated as of 4/28


----------

